# Classified Section?



## ep3er (Nov 19, 2009)

Hello everyone! As a BBW lover I am forced to ask, is there a classified section on here to meet up people? I have searched everywhere and could not find one.
Thanks!


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2009)

No, there isn't. That's why you didn't find one, as we do not allow personals here, neither as threads nor in introductory posts nor in any other posts.


----------



## ep3er (Nov 19, 2009)

I see. Cool! Thanks for the info.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 19, 2009)

But there are threads in the "Events" section where you might be able to discover ways to meet up with others in your general geographical area for activities and stuff. It's not for dating, but you can still suggest activities and join in to meet up with other people and get to know them IRL. I've met some fun people that way!


----------



## rollhandler (Nov 19, 2009)

Yes there is but it is not here on the forum boards. On the Dimensionsmagazine.com front page there is a section called matching. The Dimensions matching system is a program that is as close to a dating aspect of this site as it gets.
Here is the link: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/cgi-bin/ematch37/index37.cgi

Rollhandler


----------



## DitzyBrunette (Nov 25, 2009)

There's also the Singles Thread, if you're single you can post there and you might meet someone who's also single and looking.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52347


----------

